# Are these Adams clubs legit?



## DaniKay (May 3, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I very recently decided to give into my inner urge to start golfing again. I proceeded by buying some golf clubs online.
The thing is, I am having second thought whether the clubs I bought are legitimate and was wondering whether any of you had a clue. I'm wondering because the iron models on the picture below do not resemble any models the company (Adams) ever produced ( at least I couldn't find it, so I'm not saying they didn't). The actual v3 irons are either forged or hybrid, but as you can see on the picture it clearly says 431 Stainless steel. I could't find any other picture of this model other than on the website where I bought the clubs.

Am I worrying for no reason or are they actually fake or cheaper version? I haven't received them yet btw.

I don't really have a clue about golf clubs so don't judge my soul. Thank you 

Heres the picture


----------



## Foxholer (May 3, 2014)

Where/what site did you buy them/from?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 3, 2014)

Tricky one and I csn understand your worry.
The Idea Tech V3 was certainly a legitimate model... mostly black finish though. Not, personally, seen any in chrome/yellow.

Maybe email Adams? 
What site was it and did it give you reason to be suspicious?


----------



## DaniKay (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for answering

I didn't really want to mention them since it might be completely wrong accusation of sorts.
The site is called www.onlinegolf.co.uk 

Product reference: http://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/adams-golf-v3-combo-6-sw-with-free-4-&-5-hybrids-248332.html

All their other products seem legit.


----------



## DaniKay (May 3, 2014)

http://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/adams-golf-v3-combo-6-sw-with-free-4-&-5-hybrids-248332.html


----------



## DaniKay (May 3, 2014)

Well I posted it though a moderator still has to check it (because it contains a link i think)
so Im making this post to evade that. 

The site is called www. onlinegolf . co . uk  /adams-golf-v3-combo-6-sw-with-free-4-%26-5-hybrids-248332.html

The site seems legit and I was reluctant to post it. I'm going to apologize in advance if this is bad mannered.

I have contacted Adams over their facebook site, since I haven't been able to get an email address from them. They have not replied yet.

thanks for answering


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2014)

www.onlinegolf.co.uk are perfectly legitimate - they are owned by the same company as American Golf so if thats where they are coming from you will be fine

Edit: Found them on their site, you will be fine, these will 100% be genuine


----------



## Foxholer (May 3, 2014)

I agree with Fundy. No need to worry.

Last year's model probably. Adams did/do make lots of variations of this sort of club.


----------



## DaniKay (May 3, 2014)

Thank you very much for your quick responses! 
Ok I am quite relieved now, sorry for the false accusations again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2014)

Always better safe than sorry. The company you got them off are legit so no worries there


----------



## Scrindle (May 4, 2014)

Good to see they're legit!

Could it be a retailer unique design?  Do they do that type of thing in golf?


----------



## car.crash (May 4, 2014)

Next time ask before buying if in doubt


----------



## DaniKay (May 4, 2014)

Yea my bad 

Basically it is a cheaper version of the original club, using cheaper materials for shaft and head.
Someone said this in another thread, because Adams is trying to make full use of its R&D by bringing out 
this club at a more affordable price. Should still be good I hope.


----------



## Garush34 (May 4, 2014)

I have that hybrid bought from American golf, certainly are really clubs.


----------

